# [Release] mii2studio - Convert any Mii to the Mii Studio format and render Miis as PNGs



## Larsenv (Oct 12, 2020)

*DOWNLOAD, DOCUMENTATION, AND USAGE INSTRUCTIONS: https://github.com/RiiConnect24/Mii-Tools*

mii2studio is a command-line tool written in Python that can take any Mii from a Wii, 3DS, Wii U, Miitomo, or Switch and output it into a file that Mii Studio can load. Mii Studio is an online Mii editor that was made as a successor to Miitomo.

Furthermore, the tool also outputs a link to the Mii rendered in PNG form, thanks to an API endpoint that Nintendo made (it's one of the coolest things ever). The Miis are encoded (probably due to obfuscation) and additional parameters for the API can be played with here (facial expressions, showing a full body, renders of multiple 360° angles of a Mii's body, etc). We use the Mii renderer for our Check Mii Out Channel revival's companion site.

Example of a rendered Mii:







You can use these types of Miis with this script:


Mii binary files from many platforms
Wii
3DS
Wii U
Switch
Mii format used in the Mii DB on the Switch NAND
Mii format used in save files in Switch games

Mii Studio (in decoded form)

Mii QR Codes from many platforms
3DS
Wii U
Miitomo
Tomodachi Life
Miitopia

12-digit entry numbers for Miis uploaded to RiiConnect24's Check Mii Out Channel revival
Credits


bendevnull
HEYimHeroic
jaames for the Mii QR decrypting script
Larsenv
Matthe815


----------

